# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Πακέτο προσφοράς

## pas2007

1) Πωλούνται 2 σταθεροί υπολογιστές για εργασίες γραφείου και σερφάρισμα. Λειτουργούν τέλεια είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση:
PC1) Lenovo ThinkCentre M58p Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.00GHz, 4GB DDR3 Ram 1066ΜΗz, 500GB HDD, WIndows 10 Pro ελληνικά, γνήσια και ενεργοποιημένα.
PC2) hp Compaq 8000 Elite SFF business Machine Intel Core 2 Duo 7500 2.93GHz, 4GB DDR3 Ram 1066 MHz, 250 HDD, Windows 10 Pro ελληνικά, γνήσια και ενεργοποιημένα.
2) Οθόνη περιστρεφόμενη με ενσωματωμένα ηχεία και USB 1680x1050 ανάλυση, VGA και DVI είσοδοι. Δυνατότητα ρύθμισης ύψους, περιστροφή γύρω από τον άξονα της.
3) Σφραγισμένη μπαταρία Lenovo L12M4A02 με απόδειξη αγοράς.
4) Σφραγισμένα προϊόντα της TP LINK με απόδειξη αγοράς:
a) 3x Bluetooth UB400 Bluetooth 4.0
b) 1 WiFi extender TL-WA850RE
5) Nas DiskStation 119j αχρησιμοποίητο με τοποθετημένο SSD GoldenFir 256GB δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ποτέ ο ssd είναι αφορμάριστος.
Με συσκευασία και όλα τα παρελκόμενα και απόδειξη αγοράς.
6) Εξωτερικός δίσκος Verbatim 500GB USB 3.0
7) CPU Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 1.86GHz
8 ) Μνήμη 1GB 8500 DDR3 1066 βγαλμένη από MacBook Pro  
Τιμή 200€ ενδεικτική 
Για να δείτε όλες τις φωτογραφίες των προϊόντων τις ανέβασα στο dropbox διότι δεν χωρούσαν εδώ.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/at66oh8zb...d8m-lyEYa?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9tab0ql1m...T_87Rpxua?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0xspamkhc...b3LTI1Uxa?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xa5dmh83f...GHKc3o5va?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qx3scn5wv...dyzYDyPma?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fw00bhsuj...z2azpVbha?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/f1lg35qg2...02h7w9iSa?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nspoalvxg...CzRO6cGAa?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fvng1fuvy...YABXbUm5a?dl=0

----------

